# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wel of niet zwanger?

## jenny L

ik ben 46 mirena spiraal laten verwijderen na 2 dagen gelijk ongest.geworden 
nu ben ik 1 week overtijd. 1test gedaan maar was negatief.
 :Confused:

----------


## snipper

Hoi Jenny,

Bij heel veel vrouwen die stoppen met de pil of een andere hormonale anticonceptie duurt het een tijd voordat de menstruatie weer regelmatig is. Bij sommige is het gelijk weer goed, bij anderen duurt het een half jaar of zelfs een jaar voor je menstruatie weer regelmatig is. Maar als je zwanger wilt worden zou ik, ivm je leeftijd, geen half jaar wachten voor je naar de dokter gaat!
En wie weet is het bij jou wel weer heel snel regelmatig. dat is bij iedereen anders!

Veel succes!

----------


## jenny L

ben nu bijna 2 weken overtijd.afgelopen vrijdag nog een test gedaan bij de huisarts maar was nega. heb last van mijn borsten ben bijna 2 kilo aangekomen nog steeds last van branderig gevoel als ik eten op heb moet ook meer plassen dan normaal en ben soms duizelig en erg moe.gistern bij de dokter geweest maar ben niks wijzer geworden. het konden 3 dingen zijn of in de overgang of het moet nog op gang komen of toch nog zwanger.moet volgende week weet een test komen doen.
gisteren toch nog een beetje hoop gekregen een kennis had 5 testen gedaan en 4x nega en bij de 5de posit.nu 2 mnd.zwanger.
hoop maar dat het bij mijn ook zo is dat ik bij die gelukkige hoor.
wie heeft er ervaring met dit?????????  :Confused:

----------


## snipper

Hoi Jenny,

Toen ik gestopt was met de pil werd ik ook niet ongesteld na 4 weken. Ik had na 4 weken wel last van mijn borsten en ik was aangekomen. Ik rook ook rare geurtjes ed en toen hoorde ik dat dat ook kon gebeuren als je zwanger was... En de test was negatief.
En 2 weken later werd ik ongesteld. Die klachten bleken te komen doordat juist op dat moment mijn eisprong was...

Ik ben nu ongeveer een half jaar gestopt met de pil en nog niet regelmatig ongesteld. Ook nog niet zwanger dus helaas.

Ik hoop voor je dat je toch zwanger bent, maar ik zou er niet al te veel op hopen. 

Heel veel succes en ik hoop voor je dat je zwanger bent!!!

----------


## jenny L

donderdag krijg ik zekerheid. om kwart over negen moet ik bij de gynec. zijn en wordt er een echo gemaakt je hoort het nog wel

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Jenny,
veel sterkte en succes donderdag!!

Ag Xx

----------


## jenny L

dank je wel en zodra ik de uitslag weet laat ik het gelijk horen.
vind het wel spannend en ook wel angstig.
maar ik blijf positief denken.

----------


## zumram

ik ben net bevallen mijn zoon is drie maanden geworden ik ben een keer ongestelt geweest en nu 3 weken overtijd kan ik nog een keer zwanger zijn :s

----------

